# A cor e as nuvens ao fim do dia 15.02.2011



## Aristocrata (15 Fev 2011 às 19:47)

Fotos tiradas hoje ao fim do dia aqui na *Chã de Ferreira*
Espero que gostem...









































*P.S.: Sem tratamento posterior excepto redimensionamento*


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2011 às 00:37)

Boas fotos, Aristocrata.


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2011 às 01:23)

Bonito Aristocrata


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Fev 2011 às 01:33)

Boas fotos e nuvens bonitas Aristocrata!!!!


----------



## Knyght (16 Fev 2011 às 01:34)

5 Stars


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2011 às 18:20)

Grande diversidade de cores boas fotos


----------



## Mjhb (16 Fev 2011 às 18:25)

Muito bom, Aristocrata.


----------

